# bench sized hammer mill or maybe grinder.



## zenophryk (Mar 8, 2012)

So another thought I have been toying with is making a small hammer mill to shred plastic connectors (primarilly rj11 and rj45 connectors). something where I can drop the connectors in the top and the little bits will come out the bottom, effectively seperating the plastic from the plated metal bits.
here's a pic of one I found that's the basic idea.



So I could start with a brake drum (probably have one kicking about) and a motor going into the center of it, and basically duplicate the picture in a redneck fashion. Anyone make something like this already?

-Zenophryk


----------



## Geo (Mar 8, 2012)

check out NoIdea's setup. http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=40&t=11135


----------



## zenophryk (Mar 19, 2012)

I've seen NoIdea's chain mill, it's certainly cool and creative. I'm hoping this thing I'm thinking of will be much smaller, quieter, and probably more effective on un-incinerated plastics.
I found an old brake drum from my truck, I'm going to start with that. now to find a motor.


----------



## gsw1179 (Mar 27, 2012)

Hi Zino, I am curious if you have come up with something and would like to see it if so, I too am pondering something like this, and have a lot kicking around to work with. Thank you.

-Gregory Williams


----------



## zenophryk (Apr 8, 2012)

Hi Greg, I havn't moved forward with this yet. right now my shop is a mess, so any fabricating takes 10 times longer than it should. I should be able to start trying something in 2 weeks.
I have 2 goals. first one is a grinder that will grind up and seperate the gold plated wafers in rj45, rj11, and rj12 type connectors (phone and ethernet plugs). As a IT worker I have a rather large supply of these. the plastic from the connectors is fairly flexible rather than brittle, so simply crushing them would just flatten them out. they need to be ground up to a point where the wafers fall out. I was thinking a small hammer mill would do that.
the second goal would be grinding up anything else I want to grind up. maybe chips, without incinerating them first, then the incineration step would be more effective (maybe).

Did you have any idea's? I was thinking a 1/4 to 1/2 horse power motor mounted to the back of a brake drum to start. then it needs some hammers and a screen. some grooves ground on the inside of the drum, and a cover with a feed chute. nothing a angle grinder and mig welder can't do.


----------

